# Lounge > Food and Dining >  Silver inn closing!

## ExtraSlow

Where was the thread about Silver Inn closing? I was taken out for lunch today by a vendor and that was the pick. I hope the chef is more awake by supper time, because it wasn't blowing my socks off, thats for sure. Decent, but nothing special.

----------


## killramos

Sorry. Silver inn closed?

----------


## rage2

> Where was the thread about Silver Inn closing? I was taken out for lunch today by a vendor and that was the pick. I hope the chef is more awake by supper time, because it wasn't blowing my socks off, thats for sure. Decent, but nothing special.



Silver Inn has always been shitty. White people loved it because they invented ginger beef, but it was the current ginger beef company that copied, improved, and popularized it, leaving silver inn with fuck all but a random footnote in history.

----------


## whoreads

From reddit: 



> asxasy
> ·
> 15 days ago
> I'll probably get in trouble for this later but that's fine.... just wanted to give y'all a heads up so that you don't feel blindsided with a last second notification and miss out on eating there one last time. My parents have been putting off this announcement and knowing them, they probably won't even say anything until day of. *Silver Inn Restaurant, home of the ginger beef; is closing down.* I'm not going to get into a huge eulogy or anything right this second, but just a brief "why?". It has been in the family for almost 50 years, starting with my aunt then to my mom and dad. They want to retire. "Why doesn't someone else in the family take over?" As much as our entire family wants to, unfortunately each of us already have our desired career paths ahead of us. I'll push them to make an official announcement sooner rather than later, but I just wanted to let you guys know, if case you wanted to get one last dish of the original ginger beef. *Official close date will be on October 9th.* Thank you to everyone over the decades for the smiles, love, and ginger beef orders. Love, from our family to yours

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah, I swear we had a thread about that, but either I'm bad at searching, or I need to adjust my medication. Maybe both. Either way, yeah they are closing down, waitress confirmed that owners are old, can't find enough staff or anyone to take over running it. 

It being shitty white-person food makes sense given that I recall my mom liked it, and the guy I went with today is whiter than me. All the customers were old white people too. I was the youngest customer by 15 years at least. I'm not even that picky, but I have higher standards than that.

----------


## suntan

You were probably thinking about Golden Inn closing.

When's Bronze Inn closing?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Did this get split? Shit now I have to go find my posts in the other thread to prove I'm not as senile as it appears.

----------


## Toilet_X

This is a total shock to me, as Silver Inn was popular gang bang meet up.

----------


## suntan

> Did this get split? Shit now I have to go find my posts in the other thread to prove I'm not as senile as it appears.



This one?

https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/416...en-inn-closing!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Did this get split? Shit now I have to go find my posts in the other thread to prove I'm not as senile as it appears.



I recall it was a thread that 
@shak
 created and it must've been archived.
That's my recollection.

----------


## Buster

never heard of it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> never heard of it.



Are you like suntan pretending to not be White, now?

----------


## killramos

So is the restaurant closed? Closing? Fake news?

----------


## max_boost

Silver inn not the same as golden inn not the same as silver dragon. I wonder if silver dragon could be next (no basis just random thought).

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fuck you guys, I know silver inn and golden inn are not the same but yes silver inn is ALSO closing.

----------


## killramos

Silver dragon is closing?

What madness is this thread?

----------


## suntan

Golden Dragon is closing.

Or maybe it's opening?

----------


## Buster

> Are you like suntan pretending to not be White, now?



I've never felt whiter.

----------


## killramos

So riverbend Peking house is definitely closing then

----------


## suntan

> So riverbend Peking house is definitely closing then



Hard to tell, they all look alike.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I've never felt whiter.



Whiter than 
@shak
 ??

----------


## holden

Calgary Court or Ho Won, who will be the last man standing?

----------


## TomcoPDR

When was the last time Beyond foodie was at silver dragon? Pre covid?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I was at one of those once upon a time.

----------


## killramos

> When was the last time Beyond foodie was at silver dragon? Pre covid?



Dunno if I call myself a foodie but I go there regularly. Sometimes with other beyonders.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Dunno if I call myself a foodie but I go there regularly. Sometimes with other beyonders.



 :Cry: 

Can I come too sometimes?

----------


## Xtrema

> Calgary Court or Ho Won, who will be the last man standing?



Calgary Court should hold as they are more cash rich as a chain.

But as who get chased out 1st by landlord not renewing lease like Golden Inn, bets are off.




> Silver inn not the same as golden inn not the same as silver dragon. I wonder if silver dragon could be next (no basis just random thought).



Matriarch of Silver Dragon got to be pushing 80+ at this point. Succession must have happened already. No way she's still doing day to day decade or so back.




> Where was the thread about Silver Inn closing? I was taken out for lunch today by a vendor and that was the pick. I hope the chef is more awake by supper time, because it wasn't blowing my socks off, thats for sure. Decent, but nothing special.



Wont' be missed in my book. Food is nothing special and previous owner prefer white clients is the vibe we got when I was little.

----------


## G

The owner of Silver Dragon has two daughters that basically run the business. His grandson owns Trolley 5.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

*Trolley 5 is closing?¿!!¿??!?*

----------


## max_boost

> So riverbend Peking house is definitely closing then



Oh ya man. Surprised those guys still around theyve been going down hill for years

----------


## killramos

That’s what happens when you cheap out on the duck fat

----------


## Buster

WHAT IS EVEN GOING HERE!!!lll!!!

----------


## max_boost

Are we trying too hard? Too little? Just posted enough? Or did I ruin it by asking lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

We aren't trying hard enough.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Keep the legend alive ES

https://realtor.ca/real-estate/24815...alsharelisting

----------


## Disoblige

Did anyone say duck fat?
Mmmm...

----------


## suntan

Think of the art rooms you could put in that place.

----------


## Xtrema

> Think of the art rooms you could put in that place.



https://www.urbandictionary.com/defi...=Ginger%20Beef

----------


## suntan

So that's why the meat is so chewy.

----------


## Disoblige

Mmm... Dana...

I wonder if ginger beef curtains have freckles on em???

----------


## ExtraSlow

https://beta.ctvnews.ca/local/calgar...84803.amp.html

----------


## killramos

I feel sympathy for the owners and Im sure its a roller coaster for them.

But

I hated their food, and my wife had some sort of lame childhood nostalgia about that place and always insisted on going there.

This is a good day for me.

----------


## ExtraSlow

It wasn't my fave, we usually go to Emerald Garden.

----------


## max_boost

> I feel sympathy for the owners and I’m sure it’s a roller coaster for them.
> 
> But…
> 
> I hated their food, and my wife had some sort of lame childhood nostalgia about that place and always insisted on going there.
> 
> This is a good day for me.



Childhood nostalgia is real. It’s what keeps mediocre places like Peking Peking alive !

----------


## ExtraSlow

Peking Peking has more than that going on.

----------


## vengie

> Childhood nostalgia is real. It’s what keeps mediocre places like Peking Peking alive !



I'm going to say its more likely the charming personality of the owners.

----------


## suntan

I have never been to Silver Inn. I guess I should try it.

----------


## max_boost

> Peking Peking has more than that going on.



The guy at the front doesn’t appear to have an accent which is a plus for the demographic  :Big Grin:

----------


## flipstah

> When was the last time Beyond foodie was at silver dragon? Pre covid?



Is it time for a revival?

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Is it time for a revival?



organize it... we won't even need to ccr

----------


## max_boost

> Is it time for a revival?



 
@flipstah
 din din tmr night then? no more cars and coffee idk what to do tues nights now

----------


## colsankey

> The guy at the front doesnt appear to have an accent which is a plus for the demographic





Are you the one at the front telling me and my buddies to sit anywhere at lunch, as we sit at the same table every time we can?

----------


## OTown

I am going to miss this place after all the years. I spoke to the owners a few weeks ago and they just seemed happy to be retiring after the decades of work. Good for them

----------


## rage2

Gotta thank this thread for outing all the whiteys.

----------


## killramos

> Gotta thank this thread for outing all the whiteys.



Is it the whiteys that like this place. Or the Whiteys who hate it?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yes

----------


## The Cosworth

Me and my white coworker were discussing it this morning. It is probably 5 minutes from our office. Neither of us have been there. LOL

----------


## max_boost

> Are you the one at the front telling me and my buddies to sit anywhere at lunch, as we sit at the same table every time we can?



Reveal yourself. Secret code beyond UFA for free pop. Will also accept 89coupe

----------


## Buster

> Gotta thank this thread for outing all the whiteys.



I like beyond - because as the most hated demographic IRL, it is fun to be a minority for once.

----------


## suntan

> I like beyond - because as the most hated demographic IRL, it is fun to be a minority for once.



You gotta visit the NE.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I like beyond - because as the most hated demographic IRL, it is fun to be a minority for once.



You are still the most hated demographic on beyond. Cool white guys piss off all the asians.

----------


## suntan

> Cool white guys piss off all the asians.



Sorry, what does that have to do with Buster?

----------


## Buster

> Sorry, what does that have to do with Buster?



you shut your whore mouth

----------


## max_boost

> Sorry, what does that have to do with Buster?



Bwahaha niiice 

Buster is a fun guy tho! - insert kawhi Leonard laugh

----------


## suntan

I'm just fucking with him. Since we've already fucked.

----------


## max_boost

Who was on top? Lol

----------


## Disoblige

I don't wanna picture these 2 fatties boinking.

----------


## suntan

It's like a lemon party.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Someone needs to save this landmark, update with a spinning beef sign


https://realtor.ca/real-estate/25043...alsharelisting

----------


## ExtraSlow

perfect place to build your batcave disguised as a residential condo tower. 
I suggest this style.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> perfect place to build your batcave disguised as a residential condo tower. 
> I suggest this style.



(Ginger) BeefMan?

----------

